# Smith I/O Fogging...Both lenses!!



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

seems to be a common problem. Was always jealous of my boys gogs but he is like 4 out of 6 lenses now that get fog BETWEEN the 2 lenses and they are pretty much useless. (IOs)


----------



## skunkworks_ (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a pair of IO/X goggles that had a small issue with fogging between the lenses. I contacted Smith's CS team via email and this is their response:



> For, fogging issues, sometimes if your goggles are fogging, the anti-fog properties of the lens have been overloaded. Drying the inner lens, by taking it out of the frame, and letting it air dry, is the best way to dry them out. However, if you are in a bind on the mountain, a hand-dryer will, in effect, reset the anti-fog capabilities of the lens. (Just be very careful to not get the lenses to close to the heat. It will warp your lens if it gets too hot, and they would not be covered under the Warranty.
> 
> If you leave your goggle in a wet hat/car/ski bag, water will work its way into the materials and cause fogging the next day. Much like boots and gloves, goggles need to be dried out overnight in order to be effective the next day. Vent foam, face foam, and lens materials should be dried out completely for effective fog prevention. We recommend you place your goggles in a warm, dry room over a vent or near a warming device to allow the goggle to completely dry out. If your goggle was worn on a wet day, you might even need to remove the lens from the frame to allow the lens and frame to completely dry out before wearing the next day.
> 
> ...


FWIW, since I've stopped putting my goggles on my forehead, they've been working well.


----------



## rust1d (Oct 21, 2012)

The other day I tried to clean my A frames and thought they looked totally greased up on the inner lense. Turns out it's the anti fog. Ended up scaping it off ruining the lense and eventually cutting it out. Bidding on replacements. I was looking at the I/O's they're expensive too.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

join the club, killian. I suggest you don't do what I did which was to keep warrantying/trying new lenses just because I/O look great - it's throwing good money (or time) after bad because all porex lenses fog in between (at least all 3 of the ones I tried, did). 

I finally sold my I/O and bought a different brand goggle (without "porex") and I haven't had any problems since


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting, i use my I/Os for snowboarding east and west coast and for mountaineering. The only time i've ever had them fog is when i was hiking up a mountain and i kept looking down because i was facing into a strong wind. Looking down fogged them up, but them when i looked up again it would clear. 

I do let my goggles dry out at night, though. I think that's a big part of it. I also never touch the inside of the lens as that can remove the antifog coating.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

The only time i get fog in my I/O 's is when im carrying my board in the pow in knee deep snow getting all sweaty.. 

I Absolutely love the I/O. Best goggles i've owned by far, but seems there arent many that have the same results as i had..

/Snoopy


----------



## Bactine (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I've used my I/O goggles for 2 seasons now maybe 30 days on them, not counting countless days shoveling out the driveway with them on hah. I love them never really had them fog up to the point where I remember having to remove them. :dunno:

Maybe I've been lucky but I have 3 different lenses for them and never had fogging issues with any of them :thumbsup:


----------



## MotleyJue (Feb 2, 2013)

I've owned countless pairs of of Oakley and Smith goggles and I have not had a problem with either of them. It would be a broad statement for me to say, they are the best, but I will say they are my fave(I/O). An explanation would that most of the time, users have issues because their face masks are contoured underneath the nose and that causes your hot breath to fog up the lenses.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

^if that were true (which, in my case, it wasn't), the lens would fog on the inside of the lens, not between them. 

It takes something pretty effed up to fog between lenses and smith I/O (or any of their "porex" lens) are the only ones I've heard of doing that


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I guy I ride with has the same problem with the I/O fogging btw the lens...he sweats a lot so i dont know if thats a determining factor.

porex FTL...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Just had a problem with 2 iox lenses , red sensor and blue sensor. Called smith and they immediately said send them in and we will ship you new ones. 

I also sent in my red sol x for evaluation and they sent a new one of those too. Fwiw I never had the problem on the blue/red sensor mirrors until the temps dropped below high 20s. Coincident not sure ...... 

Had I/o for a season and never had any issues with between the lens fogging. 

Wife had iOS and never had a problem in 2 seasons. 

Tell you one thing..... The IOX lens, when not defective, will not fog. Not even with a face mask and hot breath out of your mouth going straight on the lens.


----------

